# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Which One Was The Best?

## Chris_2k11

I voted for "Steph's Reign Of Terror," as I thought it was a fantastic storyline!   :Cheer:  It's a shame Lorraine Chase didn't win "Villain of the year" at this year's soap awards   :Mad:

----------


## Jemma

I think the sadie, tom and Charity storyline was the best.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I have to admit, that was great too!   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

Sadie ruining the wedding!

----------


## Tamzi

I voted for Sadie and thw wedding, that was brilliant
xxx

----------


## alan45

Dianes ongoing Cancer Story. One of the most realistically portrayed on all the soaps

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Absolutely Loved The Episodes With Tom And Charity's Wedding,Have Got Them On Video Tape Somewhere!!!!!
I Miss Charity Dingle Sooooooooooo Much,She Was Absolutely Great!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Luna

Had to be Steph brilliant storyline even though it did go on for a while

----------


## eastenders mad

steph reign of terror i thought that eposide was really good and good acting

----------


## soapaddict

Sadie ruining the wedding was brilliant.

----------


## Bryan

i like steph's evilnes...mwahahaha

it was a bit dragged on tough i thought, lets hope steph settles dwon now for a bit

bondboffin

----------


## true.moon

i voted for stephs storyline i kept me hooked
but i want to change my mind to sadies wedding crashing i thought that was better

----------


## Katy

Stephs storyline was really good it was definatly the best acted altough i though dianes was the most realistic

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's gotta be sadie, with Charity and Tom's wedding.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think sadie wrecking the wedding was the best

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think sadie wrecking the wedding was the best


Looks as if that one's winning!

----------


## samantha nixon

i think the ep were sadie ruined the wedding was really good

----------


## Princess

I voted for when Sadie ruined the wedding. It was great. I didn't like Steph's storylines.

----------


## samantha nixon

i didnt like the steph storyline either

----------


## Trinity

The wedding storyline was fab

----------


## Kim

It's close to call between Steph's reign of terror and Sadie ruining Charity and Tom's wedding but I had to go for Steph's reign of terror.

----------


## lildevil

i thought Stephs reign of terror was good, and so was Sadie wrecks Tom and Charity's wedding was great aswell.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i would have to say the sadie one

----------


## Potato1992

wedding

----------


## lildevil

i think that the Emmerdale Writers should do something like steffs reign of terror, like with Ashley or Ethan, tha would be so funny.

----------


## true.moon

it was very funny

----------


## Abi

Sadie ruining the wedding

----------


## kayla05

Sadie ruining Tom and Charity's wedding definetly!

----------

